# New Watch Designs



## buffedupboy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I hope this is the right place to post this, if not, hope the mods move it accordingly. I've been toying around with designing a new watch brand for some time now and have narrowed it down to the following designs. They are by no means final and just form the basis for a collection. 

You can see where I'm going with these designs. I'm just trying to design some fairly large watches with very very minimal and simple dials. Let me know what you think about these designs. I know they are not earth shattering but I hope they have their own appeal due to the simplicity of the designs.

Case: 45mm Stainless Steel, brushed with polished bezel 12mm height
Glass: 2mm domed sapphire glass with AR internally
Straps: Various strap options which I am still considering
Lug: 24mm 
Crown: Stainless Steel Screw down onion crowns where applicable.
Production: 100pc each model.

All your feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

My vote is for Chrono Black and Basic Black. Very nice, functional designs and that suit the size - onion crowns? absolutely. As for the strap, perhaps a good quality NATO to add to the Fleiger/military theme. :-!


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm partial to the creme dial with the center date.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the black dial and orange hand combo. Very nice.


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like them all, nice work


----------



## buffedupboy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I really can't believe it's been more than a year since I first posted the images of my designs. Well, after struggling to get the designs made the way I envisaged them, I think we have finally made it! The watches don't look anything like the first sketches, but you get to see what the final outcome is and also what the original ideas we kept.

I actually wanted to do a writeup about the whole process from pen/ paper to actual watch, but I think it would have taken a 10000word essay.... anyways here it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=264568


----------

